# 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)



## robafan1 (28. September 2016)

*2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*

Hallo Forum!

Bei meinem treuen ThinkPad gibt der Akku langsam den Geist auf, daher muss für das Studium ein neues mobiles Gerät mit Win 10 her. Sehr ansprechend finde ich die 2 in 1 Convertibles, insbesondere die Yoga Reihe, da ich ein Fan von Lenovo bin.

Genutzt wird es für Office und das ein oder andere Programm, das während des Ingenierustudiums vielleicht notwendig wird. Was darüber hinaus auch wünschenswert wäre, ist die Möglichkeit, darauf handschriftliche Notizen mit Digitizer anzufertigen. Ist das realisierbar in meinem Budget?

Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*

Und warum holst du Nicht einfach ein neuen Akku für dein vorhandenes Notebook? Wäre doch billiger.

und wenn du Leistung technisch was ändern möchtest würde ich mal auf eine ssd umsatteln, vielleicht etwas mehr DDR Speicher.

mit 150€ hättest du eine Menge bewegt an dein Laptop.


----------



## robafan1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Und warum holst du Nicht einfach ein neuen Akku für dein vorhandenes Notebook? Wäre doch billiger.
> 
> und wenn du Leistung technisch was ändern möchtest würde ich mal auf eine ssd umsatteln, vielleicht etwas mehr DDR Speicher.
> 
> mit 150€ hättest du eine Menge bewegt an dein Laptop.


Danke für die Antwort. Es geht in erster Linie darum, dass ich gerne die Convertible Funktionen hätte. Außerdem ist AMD Prozessor mittlerweile zu langsam.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flotus1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*

Wenn du bei den Thinkpads bleiben willst:
Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14, 20DM-S02S (20DMS02Sxx) / (11039382) - gunstig kaufen | NBWN
Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 12, 20DK-001W (20DK001Wxx) / (18021599) - gunstig kaufen | NBWN
Mit deutscher Tastatur kann ich dir leider keins in dem Preisbereich anbieten.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*

Mit der ssd wird dein Laptop schon heftig an Leistung dazu gewinnen, deine CPU entlastet, und du sparst sogar Strom. Ich würde es mit der ssd und dem neuen Akku probieren, es wird dir gut helfen und du hast Geld gespart, in deiner Situation sehr wichtig! 

Es wird gerne auf die CPU rum gehackt, keiner macht sich um die HDD Kopf, das aber genau da der Hund begraben ist denkt keiner! 

5400 Umdrehungen waren schon immer das kO aber gerafft hat es keiner! 

würde 150€ in die Hand nehmen und das beste draus machen bevor du jetzt 500/600€ ausgibst!


----------



## robafan1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Mit der ssd wird dein Laptop schon heftig an Leistung dazu gewinnen, deine CPU entlastet, und du sparst sogar Strom. Ich würde es mit der ssd und dem neuen Akku probieren, es wird dir gut helfen und du hast Geld gespart, in deiner Situation sehr wichtig!
> 
> Es wird gerne auf die CPU rum gehackt, keiner macht sich um die HDD Kopf, das aber genau da der Hund begraben ist denkt keiner!
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist, dass es damals schon relativ preiswert war. Wie viel würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen in die Hand zu nehmen? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*

um die 150€ für ssd und DDR und Akku, über was für ein Laptop reden wir hier?


----------



## robafan1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> um die 150€ für ssd und DDR und Akku, über was für ein Laptop reden wir hier?


Es ist ein ThinkPad Edge 525, aber das meinte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich meine, dass ich gerne bereit bin, mehr für das Convertible auszugeben, da mir die Möglichkeit einer digitalen Eingabe meiner Handnotizen sehr wichtig ist.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robafan1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei den Thinkpads bleiben willst:
> Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14, 20DM-S02S (20DMS02Sxx) / (11039382) - gunstig kaufen | NBWN
> Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 12, 20DK-001W (20DK001Wxx) / (18021599) - gunstig kaufen | NBWN
> Mit deutscher Tastatur kann ich dir leider keins in dem Preisbereich anbieten.


Ab welchem Preisbereich kannst du denn was anbieten? Mit ThinkPads habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ich bin auch für Alternativen offen.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*

Ok wen du andere Absichten hast dann kann ich ja Texten was ich möchte, wenn dein Plan ein anderer ist.

uprgrade wäre eine sozusagen Überlebens Maßnahme ohne den Patienten abzuschieben.

Bin raus.


----------



## fotoman (29. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*



robafan1 schrieb:


> Wie viel würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen in die Hand zu nehmen?


Schau Dir halt die von flotus1 genannten Geräte an, auch neu oder (falls verfügbar) bei anderen Händlern (lapstore, ebay). Die Yogas mit deutscher Tastatur kosten bei nbwn halt derzeit einiges mehr.

Aber vorher musst Du Dich halt erst einmal für die grundlegenden Dinge entscheiden, also z.B. sowas wie Größe und Gewicht, u.U. noch die gewünschte CPU-Leistung (genügt ein i3-5005U oder solle es ein i5-5200U sein).

Ob Du dann auf einem 12,5 oder 14" Yoga ausgiebige handschriftliche Notizen erstellen willst, läßt sich auch ohne Gerät schon testen. Ich habe früher in der Uni meine Blätter aus dem Ordner genommen, weil mir der Ordner zu hoch war, um (als Rechtshänder) auch im rechten Drittel der Seite gut schreiben zu können. Mein "dickes" Surface Pro 2 ist mir dafür auch zu dick, wenn es über ein paar Notizen ann PDFs niaus geht. Bei 14" und FulHD kann  man das aber einfach ignorieren und das rechte Viertel des Displays nur als Handballenauflage nutzen.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> uprgrade wäre eine sozusagen Überlebens  Maßnahme ohne den Patienten abzuschieben.


Wenn das Geld da ist,  würde ich den genannten Laptop nicht updaten. Der war (aus meiner Sicht, da ich eher langfristig plane)  schon damals eine Fehlinvestition (15,6" mit 1366x768, langsame AMD CPU). Warum der Akku jetzt platt ist, erschließt sich mir auch nicht, aber  vieleicht wurde das Gerät ja täglich genutzt, mein fast 5 jahre alter  Lenovo Akku im x220 ist noch bei ca. 80% der ursprünglichen Leistung.


----------



## robafan1 (30. September 2016)

*AW: 2 in 1 Tablet/Notebook für das Studium (500 +/- 100 €)*



fotoman schrieb:


> Schau Dir halt die von flotus1 genannten Geräte an, auch neu oder (falls verfügbar) bei anderen Händlern (lapstore, ebay). Die Yogas mit deutscher Tastatur kosten bei nbwn halt derzeit einiges mehr.
> 
> Aber vorher musst Du Dich halt erst einmal für die grundlegenden Dinge entscheiden, also z.B. sowas wie Größe und Gewicht, u.U. noch die gewünschte CPU-Leistung (genügt ein i3-5005U oder solle es ein i5-5200U sein).
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund für eine Notwendigkeit des i5. Und auch so ist das mit dem Digitizer eher "nice to have", das heißt selbst wenn ich immer noch hauptsächlich mit Stift und Papier schreibe, habe ich mit dem ThinkPad Yoga ja grundsätzlich auch ein vollwertiges Notebook.

Ich glaube, ein gebrauchtes könnte für mich in Frage kommen.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------

